# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  tour giá rẻ, khuyến mãi tour hè và lễ 2/9- tín việt travel 0909529861

## phu_sun

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH HÈ 2012 TÍN VIỆT TRAVEL*  Ban giám đốc công ty *TÍN VIỆT TRAVEL* xin trân trọng gửi tới Quý khách hàng lời chào trân trọng và lời chúc sức khỏe - hạnh phúc, chúc Quý khách có những chuyến đi du lịch thật lý thú và bổ ích.  Công ty Du Lịch TÍN VIỆT là một trong những đơn vị lữ hành hàng đầu về tổ chức các tour du lịch trong nước & quốc tế khách lẻ, khách đoàn trọn gói - từng phần, Open tour theo yêu cầu các tuyến điểm:*  Đà Nẵng, Hội An, Nha Trang, phan thiết, Đà Lạt, vũng tàu, Xuyên Việt… TÍN VIỆT TRAVEL* xin giới thiệu đến Quý khách hàng một số lĩnh vực kinh doanh của công ty:  - Tổ chức các tour du lịch trong nước và quốc tế. Tổ chức Team Building chuyên nghịêp kết hợp với chương trình du lịch độc đáo, hấp dẫn…  - Cho thuê xe từ 4 - 45 chỗ đời mới nhất: Phục vụ hội nghị - hội thảo, hiếu hỉ, du lịch, tham quan, lễ hội, hầu đồng…Chủng loại xe: *( 4-7-16-29-35-45) chỗ*   Trong xu thế phát triển và cạnh tranh của thị trường trong và ngoài nước - du lịch  *TÍN VIỆT* luôn luôn đề cao vai trò của khách hàng trong việc quyết định tới sự tồn tại của doanh nghiệp. Chính vì vậy để tạo được niềm tin về thương hiệu sản phẩm trong lòng mỗi khách hàng, sau nhiều năm làm việc và nghiên cứu tại thị trường Việt Nam và Quốc tế công ty du lịch *TÍN VIỆT* luôn hoạt động với phương châm là: *“Luôn Đề Cao Chữ Tín - Giá Cạnh Tranh - Chất Lượng Tốt Nhất”.* Chúng tôi tin tưởng sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những chuyến đi vui vẻ và những buổi hội thảo thành công luôn đi kèm sự hài lòng về giá cả cũng như chất lượng phục vụ.  *TÍN VIỆT TRAVEL* xin trân trọng gửi lời mời tới tất cả các đơn vị tập thể, cá nhân có nhu cầu thăm quan, tour du lịch. Với niềm tin vững chắc của một đơn vị lữ hành chuyên nghiệp, Công ty chúng tôi một lần nữa kỳ vọng được hợp tác cùng Quý khách hàng trong các hành trình tour và các lĩnh vực công ty chúng tôi kinh doanh.  *------------------------//---//-----------------------* _Cùng các chương trình khác đang áp dụng chương trình giảm giá đặc biệt:_ *Tour du lịch Nha Trang Biển Xanh 03 ngày 02 đêm.*
* Tiêu Chuẩn: Khách sạn 2**
*Phương tiện: Đi về bằng xe ô tô*
*Giá tour: 1.590.000Đ/K*
*Ngày khởi hành: theo yêu cầu*
*-----------------oo0oo--------------*
*Tour du lịch Đà Lạt 03 ngày 02 đêm.* 
* Tiêu Chuẩn: Khách sạn 2**
*Phương tiện: Đi về bằng xe ô tô*
*Giá tour: 1.499.000Đ/K*
*Ngày khởi hành: theo yêu cầu*
*-----------------oo0oo--------------*
*Tour du lịch Nha Trang – Đà Lạt 05 ngày 04 đêm.* 
* Tiêu Chuẩn: Khách sạn 2**
*Phương tiện: Đi về bằng xe ô tô*
*Giá tour: 2.850.000Đ/k*
*Ngày khởi hành: theo yêu cầu*
*-----------------oo0oo---------------*
*Tour du lịch tham quan 8 tỉnh ĐBSCL 04 ngày 03 đêm**.* 
* Tiêu Chuẩn: Khách sạn 2**
*Phương tiện: Đi về bằng xe ô tô*
*Giá tour: 2.050.000Đ/K*
*Ngày khởi hành: theo yêu cầu*
*-----------------oo0oo--------------*
*Tour du lịch tham quan Miệt Vườn – Tát Mương Bắt Cá 01 ngày.* 
* Tiêu Chuẩn: Hạng A*
*Phương tiện: Đi về bằng xe ô tô*
*Giá tour: 399.000Đ/K*
*Ngày khởi hành: theo yêu cầu*
*-----------------oo0oo--------------*
*Tour du lịch tham quan rừng Nam Cát Tiên 02 ngày*
*Tiêu chuẩn: Phòng Lạnh*
*Phương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tô*
*Gía tour: 1.180.000Đ/K*
*Ngày khởi hành: theo yêu cầu*
*-----------------oo0oo--------------*
*Tour du lịch Đại Nam 01 ngày*
*Tiêu chuẩn: hạng A*
*Phương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tô*
*Giá tour: 475.000Đ/K*
*Ngày khởi hành: theo yêu cầu*
*-----------------oo0oo--------------*
*Tour du lịch tham PHÚ QUỐC 03 Ngày 02 Đêm*
*Tiêu chuẩn: Khách sạn 2**
*Phương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tô*
*Gía tour: 2.960.000Đ/K*
*Ngày khởi hành: theo yêu cầu*
*-----------------oo0oo--------------*
*Tour du lịch tham quan BÌNH CHÂU- HỒ CỐC 02 Ngày 01 Đêm*
* Tiêu chuẩn: Khách sạn 2**
*Phương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tô*
*Gía tour: 1.190.000Đ/K*
*Ngày khởi hành: theo yêu cầu*
*-----------------oo0oo--------------*
*Tour du lịch tham quan TPHCM- PHAN THIẾT  02 Ngày 01 Đêm*
*Tiêu chuẩn: Khách sạn 2**
*Phương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tô*
*Gía tour: 840.000Đ/K*
*Ngày khởi hành: theo yêu cầu*
*T**IN**V**IETTRAVEL** -  NIỀM TIN CỦA BẠN!* *Vui lòng liên hệ để được tư vấn và đặt tour du lịch Tín Việt:* *VPGD: 70/6 Tân Thới Nhất 5, KP6A, P.Tân Thới Nhất, Q.12* *Tel: (08) 35923473 – Fax: (08) 35923476* *Email: Tinviettravel@yahoo.com* * 

**Hotline:**0909.529.861 Mr.Phú*

*Nickyahoo: tinviet_travel*

----------

